

The latest from the LHC - minus
http://cdsweb.cern.ch/journal/article?issue=30/2009&name=CERNBulletin&category=News%20Articles&number=3&ln=en

======
Create
The Apollo code reminds me of the Feynman inquiry: by then he had not much to
loose by saying the truth.

The funny thing is, that his remarks are still valid and apply to current "big
science" projects and we still didn't quite manage to break through
communication barriers and learn to deal with thermal expansion and rigidity
change (spring constants spring to mind) at different temperatures.

At CERN, they call this the silent killer. Just let's hope for the best...
while doing everything to see it working. And when it _does_ work: i.e. pp
collisions and recording of those events (not cosmics), then I'll be one
celebrating the most. But until then, no propaganda, please.

 _"For a successful technology,"_ Feynman concluded, _"reality must take
precedence over public relations, for nature cannot be fooled."_

